

Why the Chinese Gov is Launching its Own Hulu and YouTube - dreambird
http://thefastertimes.com/chinesemedia/2009/12/28/china-central-television-joins-the-web-pushes-out-the-competition/

======
est
Current state of CNTV:

1\. Online Flash streaming

2\. P2P ActiveX and client called CBox, can live streaming (approx. 2 minute
delay than actual TV) and on-demand to an archive of over 30 state/provincial
channels.

Personally I kinda like the CCTVMusic Channel, especially its traditional
Chinese music programmes you can't find elsewhere.

btw, are there any progress in P2PNext project?

